# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  المغرب تواجه توغو وديا في الدار البيضاء استعدادا لكأس الأمم الأفريقية

## mohamed73

*رشيد الطاوسي مدرب الحمر يصرح إن فريقه توصل لاتفاق لخوض مباراة ودية ضد توغو حيث ستلعب المباراة في العاصمة المغربية.*  قال رشيد الطاوسي مدرب المغرب الاثنين إن فريقه المتأهل لكأس الأمم  الأفريقية لكرة القدم 2013 توصل لاتفاق لخوض مباراة ودية ضد توغو استعدادا  للنهائيات المقررة في جنوب أفريقيا.       
         وأضاف الطاوسي الذي قاد المغرب للتأهل بالفوز 4-صفر على موزامبيق  في إياب الدور الأخير من التصفيات بعد أيام من تعيينه خلفا للبلجيكي إيريك  غيريتس لرويترز "سنلعب مع توغو بمدينة الدار البيضاء وسنحسم قريبا برنامج  الإعداد من خلال مؤتمر صحفي."       
         ولم يكشف الطاوسي عن الموعد المقرر للمباراة وقال مصدر بالاتحاد  المغربي لكرة القدم فضل عدم ذكر اسمه لرويترز إن التوقيت سيعلن قريبا.       
         وحصل المغرب على مكان في النهائيات المقررة في جنوب أفريقيا مطلع  العام المقبل بعدما تفوق على موزامبيق 4-2 في مجموع المباراتين.       
         وسيلعب المغرب بطل أفريقيا 1976 في النهائيات في المجموعة الأولى  مع البلد المضيف وأنغولا والرأس الأخضر التي أطاحت في طريقها للنهائي  بالكاميرون.       
         وسيبدأ المغرب مشاركته الخامسة عشرة في البطولة باللعب امام أنغولا  في 19 يناير/ كانون الثاني في جوهانسبرغ قبل أن يواجه الرأس الأخضر في  دربان وسيختتم الفريق مشواره في المجموعة باللعب ضد جنوب أفريقيا في دربان  أيضا في 27 يناير/ كانون الثاني.

----------

